# Appalache Valley Pierre Decorative Stone, anyone?



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

I bought this Appalache Valley Pierre Decorative Stone along today from Rona.

I would like to know if anyone has used this for their fish tank?

Will it be Aquarium safe? Will it affect PH and others?

Now I have this and Appalache Valley sands, should I use stone for the top layer or bottom substrate?

Thanks for your time and helping a new starter.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I wouldn't use it if you're planning on getting corys, I would think it would rub their barbles off.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For me, the problem is that the stones are too large for use as substrate. They might be fine for accents in areas, and they are mostly smooth, but too large for the whole tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Stones*

I have used similar when I first started and had no problems other then like Bill said the stones were a little large


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Would pool filter sand be a safer alternative to bottom feeders like cory cats?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Atom said:


> Would pool filter sand be a safer alternative to bottom feeders like cory cats?


Absolutely. But if your going to also grow rooted aquarium plants you will need some sort of root tab as their is no nourishment for plants in pool sand


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry for the thread hijack and thanks for the confirmation on the pool filter sand  I'm considering it for my next tank set-up because it's cheap enough to cover a 40 gallon tank and I want a lot of bottom dwelling fish so it's really nice to hear it won't harm them.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

pool filter sand is sharp. It doesn't seem to be a problem because of the small grain size. You could also buy #20 silica sand for less money that is the same size grit. Alternatively, you could go slightly larger with something around #16 or #12.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

BillD, what brand is the cheaper #20 silica sand and where is it from? I've seen play sand that's cheaper, but it's a bit messy in my opinion


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

Atom said:


> BillD, what brand is the cheaper #20 silica sand and where is it from? I've seen play sand that's cheaper, but it's a bit messy in my opinion


I have about 20lbs of river sand left


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I've used both pool filter sand and #20 blasting sand. I haven't had issue with either for corys, but my panda corys lost their barbles on what I believe was a flourite mixture. I didn't know pool sand came in grain sizes?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The specification for PFS is "#20 inert sharp sand". So, while PFS may be only available in #20, other types of the same sand are available in a number of grit sizes. Most places PFS is silica sand but it doesn't have to be. Any inert non dissolving aggregate could be used.These other types of grit which include silica, various slags, and garnet, are all available in a number of grit sizes. How inert the various slags are seems to be in question, but garnet is inert and a nice alternative from the white silica.


----------

